# Will these fit? Help please (craigslist find)



## Mike_Metzger (Oct 11, 2012)

Found these on Craigslist, Front 8.5 with 225 tire. Rear is a 9.5 with a 235 tire. Ive just read so much about wheels and some fitting other not, some needing rolling, others not etc. I assume I may have to roll the rear fender a little in the rear, but other than that anybody know why this might not work? Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

They may fit perfectly OR not fit at all..........

The offset(backspacing) of the rims will determine if they fit.
Do a search as this has been discussed, in detail, about a million
times.

Larry


----------

